# The Artest Rumors(MERGED)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Artest To Minny?*

Well I hate to put up another Idea of a trade, but can AArtest be of any better fit than to this squad? Defensively, this guy would make us so much better. He has openly said he wants shots, well if Wally is involved in the deal, he would get those shots. KG already does not demand too many shots. But the thing I would say no is chemistry wise this team would take a hit. The chemistry with the squad that we have right now is great. Plus Wally is playing very well at this point.


Thoughts?


----------



## fishpepin (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

The Pacers are going to have a hard time trading Artest because of his low (by NBA standards) 6.5 Mil salary. Any player that has near equal worth is making much more meaning the pacers would have to add another player to make it work under the cap. Maybe Bender is a candidate. There may have to be a multi-team deal to get it done and I don't think it will involve us.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



fishpepin said:


> The Pacers are going to have a hard time trading Artest because of his low (by NBA standards) 6.5 Mil salary. Any player that has near equal worth is making much more meaning the pacers would have to add another player to make it work under the cap. Maybe Bender is a candidate. There may have to be a multi-team deal to get it done and I don't think it will involve us.


How can Bender be involved? He is about to retire, but at least you make some good examples out of it but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

would you do this trade?

Wally
McCants

for 

Artest
Foster

the salary fits


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



osprey said:


> would you do this trade?
> 
> Wally
> McCants
> ...


NO!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

id be for it (not the one with mccants) the pacers need a guy to come off the bench or start for now (if granger can play right now) and wally can play the 2 or 3 so id love to see artest here hes obvioulsy a great defender and a pretty good scorer


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Guys to consider adding for the Pacers are Pollard and Chrosure...


----------



## soso_def21 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Well I'm of two minds of a deal that would involve Wally for Artest. Right now Wally plays great and Artest is a headcase. Sure he can be the bomb when he is all there, but what if he can't be all that in Minnesota? But on the other hand, Wally has the highest value right now. He had a couple of good games, great fg% and he was huge in the 4. period, but what happens when Minny' plays the Spurs or the Pistons. I bet his numbers go down, then we will again look to trade him....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



soso_def21 said:


> Well I'm of two minds of a deal that would involve Wally for Artest. Right now Wally plays great and Artest is a headcase. Sure he can be the bomb when he is all there, but what if he can't be all that in Minnesota? But on the other hand, Wally has the highest value right now. He had a couple of good games, great fg% and he was huge in the 4. period, but what happens when Minny' plays the Spurs or the Pistons. I bet his numbers go down, then we will again look to trade him....



You put up a good point. Last season though, chemistry was the major issue... Do we want a headcase on our team? He is a tremendous player that would defenatly fit Casey's system though. I do think there are other teams that have more to offer.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



soso_def21 said:


> Well I'm of two minds of a deal that would involve Wally for Artest. Right now Wally plays great and Artest is a headcase. Sure he can be the bomb when he is all there, but what if he can't be all that in Minnesota? But on the other hand, Wally has the highest value right now. He had a couple of good games, great fg% and he was huge in the 4. period, but what happens when Minny' plays the Spurs or the Pistons. I bet his numbers go down, then we will again look to trade him....


I agree with you for the most part. And I like your use of the terms "the bomb" and "all that". It feels like five years ago in here...

Anyways, I agree that Wally is playing great right now, and his trade value is higher than it may be later in the season. Regarding Artest, I'm not so sure that his numbers would go down against the Spurs and Pistons, and his defense would certainly be welcomed. However, although I love his game, he's just too unstable for me to want to chance it. Especially when you consider that Ron Ron has said that he wants to play in NYC...it's possible that a year from now he could put us in a position similar to that which Indy is in now (trying to force a trade). Next year he'll still only be making around $7m, and getting a decent return for him would be tough. Not worth it to me, unless Indy would throw in something decent to sweeten the pot (and to make salaries match). In a perfect world, I would take Artest if Granger was somehow included, which would NEVER happen. However, regarding Wally, if an offer came up later this season that would benefit us, I would consider it while his value is still high.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

I don't think Wally is getting traded if he's not in a package with Garnett. His contract is just too much of a pill for most teams to swallow.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



fishpepin said:


> TMaybe Bender is a candidate.


:laugh:

You're joking, right?

Bender is expected to retire within the next 24 hours.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



Larry Legend said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You're joking, right?
> 
> Bender is expected to retire within the next 24 hours.


So? Obviously he's not going to be included as a player who's expected to do anything. The fact that he is going to retire soon has little to do with whether he'd be traded or not.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



socco said:


> So? Obviously he's not going to be included as a player who's expected to do anything. The fact that he is going to retire soon has little to do with whether he'd be traded or not.


So it's possible to trade retired players? Even if he doesn't retire (which there is a slim to no chance) you guys don't want him. He's not even worth the effort or thought.

If you guys want him, take him. Just don't expect him to suit up for more than two games before sitting out because of his knees.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



Larry Legend said:


> So it's possible to trade retired players? Even if he doesn't retire (which there is a slim to no chance) you guys don't want him. He's not even worth the effort or thought.
> 
> If you guys want him, take him. Just don't expect him to suit up for more than two games before sitting out because of his knees.


Eh, I don't think you can trade somebody once they retire, I'm not sure. There's nothing wrong with trading a guy and having him retire the next day though. He was only mentioned to make salaries match up, there's no expectation that he'd actually play a game here.


----------



## soso_def21 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Lately I really like Wally's game. Hot shooting and being there when it matters the most. :clap: But what I'm afraid of is when other teams start to realize Wally is a better player than last year. The defence on him will be tougher and Wally won't get the clean looks he gets now. Add to that a loosing steak and were (the "f" word). Eaven if Wally plays good the whole season, realisticly we can't match the Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Nugets(when they get healthy)... Artest would deffinitly be a gamble. Lord knows he is really messed up. But maybe he can change. Does Rasheed Wallece ring a bell... If Artest could live to the expectations we could be a contender. With Wally being our 2nd best player - 2nd round in the playoffs the most. Eaven in worst case scenario in 2 or 3 years we'll have to rebuild. Than it really won't matter if we have Wally or Artest. Seriously I don't think we can get a better deal for Wally.... With Artest with us right now, things could change for the better....


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

The only thing I fear as a Wolves fan is if we make a trade for Artest and he leaves immediately after his contract expires. He would get on the first plane after the season ends and go to New York. 

Artest and KG would be awesome together. Definitely a top defensive team, because heck, we are already one.


----------



## soso_def21 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

I heard there is a deal in the works, that would send Olowokandi and McCants to Indy and Artest to Minny. Wow.... Now if that were true, we should jump on that deal! Can you imagine the three combo Garnett, Artest, Wally - damn, that would be freaking nasty! What are your thoughts?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

bad messege


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



Flanders said:


> The only thing I fear as a Wolves fan is if we make a trade for Artest and he leaves immediately after his contract expires. He would get on the first plane after the season ends and go to New York.
> 
> Artest and KG would be awesome together. Definitely a top defensive team, because heck, we are already one.


Artest is great friends with Hassell, and I could see him and KG getting along great, so I could see him staying if somehow we were to trade for him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

If we did get Artest, this team would easily become title contenders. Lets just say we send Wally, Kandi, and a like 08 pick.... We get Artest and Pollard/ Austin Chrosure. Our lineup from then on would be sick. 

PG-Jaric/Huddy/Carter
SG-Hassell/McCants
SF-Artest/Frahm/Dupree
PF-Garnett/Madsen/Skita
C-Pollard/ Griffin

Up front we would be really raw, but Artest can be a PF. But I am just dreaming at this piont.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Since Minnesota still seems to be in the running, who can we realistically offer and expect to get Artest?

-Wally makes too much, so we would have to take an additional player(s) or add players ourselves
-The only good thing about Kandi is his expiring contract, I just cannot see Indy making this move
-Hasell/Griffin would leaves us desperatley thin at PF, but would give indy 2 solid players.

I just find it hard to beleive we have what it takes to get him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Also, other than the Warriors, we actually do have the most to offer. Ultimatly though, I would love for us to keep Griffin, although it seems like with his decreased minutes Casey is not using him to the fullest. So is he on his way out? Huddy could also be involved. I think that is where we could use to trade off Huddy. Carter is a very solid backup, and we could see us calling up Wright. Huddy and Kandi seems like that would work the best. Either way, is calling up Dwayne Jones an option if Griffin or Kandi get traded???


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

idk...again lately i dont have faith in eddie if hes on the offensive end...he needs to really work on his shot becuz hes one of the best shotblockers, but he cant shoot at all...he needs to let go with the 3s


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

Rumors had it involved Denver and Minnesota in the Artest sweepstakes.

Source: http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4344056,00.html


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

sweet....please let us land artest...what are we offering huddy and eddie right?
pg-jaric
sg-wally
sf-artest
pf-kg
c-kandi

or maybe even
pg-jaric
sg-hassell
sf-wally
pf-artest
c-kg

i like the 2nd better but kg doesnt want to play center...but kandi is crap and hassell is playing too good to be on the bench as well as wally...and we know what will happen if wally is on the bench


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*wolves nuggets top 2 teams for artest*



> The Timberwolves contacted the Indiana Pacers last week and are interested in acquiring all-star Ron Artest, a source said Tuesday. The discussions have not turned serious, and no formal trade offers have been made, said the source, who spoke on condition of anonymity. Wolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale declined to comment through a spokesman, citing league rules against tampering with players under contract with other teams. Artest's agent said his client would be excited to play with Wolves all-star Kevin Garnett. "Ron, he loves K.G.," agent Mark Stevens said. "He loves his game. It would be an honor and a privilege to play by his side."



benmaller.com 




> Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest has accepted he is going to be traded but says he has no preference where. If he ends up being dealt to the Nuggets, he isn't expected to have a problem coming to Colorado. A deal for Artest could include as many as four teams, and the Nuggets' injured forward-center Nene is expected to be a part of any Denver deal. Artest's agent, Mark Stevens, said a deal is expected "sometime at the end of this week." The Nuggets have acknowledged interest and have been talking regularly to Pacers CEO and president Donnie Walsh. "I've been to Denver before. It has nice scenery," Artest said Tuesday. "I really don't have a comment on the rumors. It's not my place. I like Carmelo (Anthony). I'm cool with (Marcus) Camby. I like a lot of their players. "As of right now, I'm still a Pacer. I'm always going to have tremendous respect for Donnie." A deal for Artest could include as many as four teams, and the Nuggets' injured forward-center Nene is expected to be a part of any Denver deal.



benmaller.com


good to hear there... but i think that we are the frontrunners if they need a 4 team deal? ...hopefully mchale realizes and jumps on it


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*The Artest Trade*

Hey, I will be merging all the Artest threads into 1 when I get back from a dentist appointment. But Wednesday Mchale did say he is in talks with the Pacers. Artest's agent told the paper that Artest would find it an "honor and proveledge" to play along side KG. Other news, Watson of Denver could be dealt to Seattle for Flip Murray.. So they lose some of their trade bait for Artest.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

We and the Nugs are the top candidates for Ronnie. 

Question is, Nene might be involved but he's done for the season, and would Indy have him and his contract? I think they wanted players who are able to play at this time, for the better sakes of their season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Nene would of been traded to a different team, since they want to do a 3 or 4 team deal. I do not know why the Pacers would want Nene since he is done for the season, other than the fact that his contract expires at the end of this season... But it is not that big of a contract. 

I know the Pacers want expiring contracts, young guys, and/or picks. Kandi has an expiring contract. Watson and Huddy have huge contracts. So does that make us the winner? We have several possibilites if we were to deal for Artest.

My question for if we do trade for Artest... We keep Wally... Maybe even Hassell... And MCCANTS? 1 of the three should be traded in the deal, but what if the deal was Huddy and Kandi for Artest and filler? Then there would be a log jam there. I can see Wally and Artest playing together, but with tension there. They both want their share of shots. Artest wants out because he isn't getting those shots. I mean, it could work, but both of them would want shots... 
If we do get Artest, that basically leaves us no need for Hassell. If we do get Artest, I do not see Hassell getting a lot of minutes, if any. Artest becomes that defender Hassell is and then some.

McCants could actually be gone in this trade though. It seems like Hassell and Wally will not be able to be dealt. McCants and Kandi seem like the only realistic thing the Pacers would go after. I would love to keep McCants, and deal Hassell. That would be ideal for me. But realisticly, Griffin and McCants or Kandi and McCants is the only realistic thing I see happening. I just hope Griffin will not be dealt.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

seriously we don't need another **** **** screwing up our team, it would be like having sprewell all over again, I live in minnesota, Kevin Garnett is my favorite player but the question is do we still want him, lets think, he is eating up way to much salary cap space for any other players that are better than okay. But K.G. is so important to our team that it would be like this I would want Kevin Garnett if you could give us Lebron James and some other person that doesn't suck than maybe.

I feel bad for Kevin, he is getting up there in age and is a great player and has nothing to show for it other than being MVP which is a great accomplishment but nothing compared to the NBA Championship or maybe even conference championship. I want Kevin to be somebody and if that means to do it on another team then maybe.

But to answer the question on Ron Artest coming to the Timberwolves...NO!!!

Hollywood out.


Lets not use bad words.
-sheefo13


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*

What about good ol Samaki Walker as a back up option to package away Olowakandi and Richie Frahm for Artest and Sarunas Jasikevicius or Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

After going through this thread, I find some of the trade offers for Artest to be somewhat laughable. You guys need to understand Indiana won't simply bend over and get f*cked in the asss in order to satisfy your team.

There are a multitude of teams that are after Artest and they have better offers than Kandi and McCants for Artest.

Have you guys forgotten how good Artest is. Yes, he is a loose cannon but his skills are up there with the best. Having said that I really like Minny to get Artest more than any other team in the league, KG's ring way past due and having Artest can certainly take the entire team into contention for a title but you guys need to offer more.

So far here is the most sensible trade rumor I have heard, I have posted this in another forum I just thought I should post it here as well.


Olowakandi
Griffin
Hassel
McCants
1st rounder

for

Artest
Croshere

The salaries match

Indiana gets Kandi's expiring contract, they get rid of Croshere's massive contract. They improve their front court with Griffin and they will get a decent defender in Hassell to fill in the defensive hole that the loss of Artest has created (obviously not as good but a servicable defender none the less). They also get a guard prodigy in McCants for the future and a first rounder. Makes sense to me because Walsh said he doesn't want to involve that many Pacers in a trade for Artest. But I still don't know if it will happen.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest To Minny?*



JBoog35 said:


> What about good ol Samaki Walker as a back up option to package away Olowakandi and Richie Frahm for Artest and Sarunas Jasikevicius or Anthony Johnson.



I dont think they would be interested. They want something decent in return. 

Anyone not able to see this page?


BTW, Melo wants Artest... I think Garnett needs to go out and say we want Artest.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

osprey said:


> Olowakandi
> Griffin
> Hassel
> McCants
> ...


As a Wolves fan, I would NEVER do that trade. Man that is a horible trade for us. No way man... No way.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> As a Wolves fan, I would NEVER do that trade. Man that is a horible trade for us. No way man... No way.


Why not?
Looking at your avatar you seem to have an affinity for Griffin but Croshere pretty much does the same thing that Griffin does, he has 3 pt range and is the best free throw shooting center in the league at a ridiculous 92% from the line.

I would do this trade in a heart beat.

A starting 5 of

Croshere
Garnett
Artest
Szczerbiak
Jaric

is enough to scare the pants off of any team in the league. Not to mention that you will have three 20 PPG players in KG, Artest, and Wally. Your entire startring 5 has 3 pt range considering that KG wants to shoot them. Plus Artest will just put your already good defence over the top. He is the best lock down defender the league has ever seen since Pippen and Bowen.

You guys aren't rebuilding you need to get better now while KG is still playing good. You can't wait for McCants to get better and wait for other good players in your picks. I say give McCants and your pick away now to get Artest. With that line up I see you guys going to the WCF. And I'll finally see the KG vs Duncan WCF that everybody has been waiting for since the two came to the league.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe a Wally+Hassell for Artest and Croshere?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Maybe a Wally+Hassell for Artest and Croshere?



Thats where it is more realistic.


The reason I say no for a couple of reasons... We trade both of our big men in Griffin and Kandi. Madsen will not cut it. Chosure is not a center. He is a small forward. Second, you lose a 1st rounder AND McCants? No way on that. We are already an older team. That is throwing away our future. 

Crosure and Griffin are on totally different levels. Griffin is better in the post on both sides. But most importantly Griffin is our best shot blocker, and among the best in the league at it. He is also a way better rebounder, with an amazingly better contract.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

osprey said:


> Why not?
> Looking at your avatar you seem to have an affinity for Griffin but Croshere pretty much does the same thing that Griffin does, he has 3 pt range and is the best free throw shooting center in the league at a ridiculous 92% from the line.


I am sorry, for one, Croshere is no center. For two, I would love to see Croshere have half the defensive presence as Griff, not to mention Griff is the best shot blocker on the team. And finally, if Croshere is so good, then why have they been trying to dump his salary since they signed and him and put him on the END of the bench. Denver has what to offer? Let me guess KMart? Camby? no wait, Andre Miller? Any offer put on this board biased or not, is a lot closer than Artest and Suck for Our Lottery pick, a 1st rounder, our best ball defender, our best shot blocker, and our only true, yet worthless center. I say that is too much for just Artest and Croshere, I say give us a C, Harrison, Foster, or Pollard in that order and we have a chance, but two big men, 2 SG's and a pick leaves the wolves a little thin.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah i shook my head when I heard that. I had to go back and read when he said Chrosure and Griffy were basically then same.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

croshere is not the same as griffin... griffin blocks shots croshere shoots


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> croshere is not the same as griffin... griffin blocks shots croshere shoots


Not to mention Griffin is like 6, 7 years younger, better contract, better athlete, Garnett's friend, and CAN play center. Croshere cannot, he's old, his contract is terrible, and he's a slow non athletic player.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, I think a trade needs to be done soon here. Getting blown out twice in a row is not a good sign. If at any time we had a chance to make a good deal to benefit this team, this would be it... Well other than trading for my man Spree :biggrin:


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well, I think a trade needs to be done soon here. Getting blown out twice in a row is not a good sign. If at any time we had a chance to make a good deal to benefit this team, this would be it... Well other than trading for my man Spree :biggrin:


Right now, I would be happy if they did sign Spree. Spree at least can play basketball, which is not what I am seeing on the floor of late. No one can tell me Spree is a bad ball player.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> Right now, I would be happy if they did sign Spree. Spree at least can play basketball, which is not what I am seeing on the floor of late. No one can tell me Spree is a bad ball player.


I still like Spree, but noone else here does except you. Basically though, after what this orginization has been through with him, I do not see him in a Wolves uni again.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Doubtfully. I don't think this state of 10,000 lakes would ever welcome him here again, after his ridiclous comments regarding his contract.

No Croshere, IMO. The Wolves once used to be one of the oldest teams, but by then it had more experiences in Cassell and Sprewell, but does Croshere has the same experience at this kind of level as Sam and Spree? Not lot. Go younger, and athletic. 

Call me crazy.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

osprey said:


> After going through this thread, I find some of the trade offers for Artest to be somewhat laughable. You guys need to understand Indiana won't simply bend over and get f*cked in the asss in order to satisfy your team.
> 
> There are a multitude of teams that are after Artest and they have better offers than Kandi and McCants for Artest.
> 
> ...


McCants is a poor man's Fred Jones. Griffin is no better than Granger, with less upside. Kandi is a problem child and we already have three centers. Croshere is a captain and doesn't have that much left on his contract (we would probably want to send you Bender's contract). Hassell is good, but wouldn't play a ton. And the pick would help a little, but... this deal just doesn't make sense. Unless you guys part with Wally, I don't see this happening. This is one deal that might, though...



> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Jonathan Bender
> 7-0 SF from Picayune Memorial (HS)
> ...


Or...



> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Ron Artest
> 6-7 SF from St. John's
> ...


I still think that we want to go younger, though. We'll see.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I appreciate the in depth analysis, but captain or not, Croshere isn't that good, right now Griff is better than Granger, upside sure, but you know who else had upside, Christian Laetner, yeah sometimes upside dont mean jack. Griff, as of now, is twice the player. Mcants and fred jones are both undersized 2's and because I don't care about potential are equal in talent. And what you forgot to mention about Olawakandi is that he sucks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

personally i think the wolves should do anything outside of trading KG or Mccants to get artest... i would preffer to keep griffin around aswell though.
garnett and artest on the same team would be an awesome sight... if artest could learn to play second option


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> personally i think the wolves should do anything outside of trading KG or Mccants to get artest... i would preffer to keep griffin around aswell though.
> garnett and artest on the same team would be an awesome sight... if artest could learn to play second option


That is basically how I feel. I want us to stay away from trading KG, McCants, and Griffin. But the Pacers are apparantly hinting at McCants.

With Potential there, McCants is a lot more valuable than Fred Jones. Easily. McCants could become one of the better scorers in the league given a starting job and a couple of years. 

Right now, Griffin can contribute more to a team than Granger, but I would rather have Granger than Griffin. But they are two totally different types of players.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

idk how griffin and granger are the same, griffin is an average defender who is a great shotblocker and granger is a great defender....


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> That is basically how I feel. I want us to stay away from trading KG, McCants, and Griffin. But the Pacers are apparantly hinting at McCants.
> 
> With Potential there, McCants is a lot more valuable than Fred Jones. Easily. McCants could become one of the better scorers in the league given a starting job and a couple of years.
> 
> Right now, Griffin can contribute more to a team than Granger, but I would rather have Granger than Griffin. But they are two totally different types of players.


Fred Jones is pretty damn good, though. So, hopefully you are saying that even though Fred Jones is a solid player, you think McCants could become a star. That would make me feel a heck of a lot better about this new obsession we seem to have over him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i guess according to steven a. smith that the warriors are the frontrunners with dunleavy?
what do u guys think about walker? i mean i know hes a chucker...but he can be a good player especially at the 3rd option and he'd be easier than artest to get...and now hes on the block..im just throwing it out there


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Fred Jones is pretty damn good, though. So, hopefully you are saying that even though Fred Jones is a solid player, you think McCants could become a star. That would make me feel a heck of a lot better about this new obsession we seem to have over him.


That is what I mean.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It seems like we are moving more and more away from being a contender in the Artest sweepstakes.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> It seems like we are moving more and more away from being a contender in the Artest sweepstakes.


Yep, looks like so. :curse:


----------

